# Phone storage space getting low!



## ztas (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi

I'm running CM Alpha 3.5, looks like my touchpad is running low on storage space. Any help on increasing storage size?

Thanks

Sathish


----------



## dtugg (Nov 1, 2011)

You can't really increase space. Well I guess you can resize partitions but you would have to really know what you're doing.

If you mean space for apps, you can free some space by deleting unused apps and/or by moving some to the "SD card". Use the app App 2 SD.

If you mean space on the "SD card" your only option to free up space is obviously deleting things. The app DiskUsage is useful in figuring out where space is being wasted.


----------



## Moon2 (Aug 24, 2011)

ztas said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm running CM Alpha 3.5, looks like my touchpad is running low on storage space. Any help on increasing storage size?
> 
> ...


Move apps to "sdcard" is the quickest way.


----------



## ztas (Oct 15, 2011)

dtugg said:


> You can't really increase space. Well I guess you can resize partitions but you would have to really know what you're doing.
> 
> If you mean space for apps, you can free some space by deleting unused apps and/or by moving some to the "SD card". Use the app App 2 SD.
> 
> If you mean space on the "SD card" your only option to free up space is obviously deleting things. The app DiskUsage is useful in figuring out where space is being wasted.


Thanks, My app storage is running out of space. 
I have 32gig touchpad, Is that safe to increase the size of partition?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Why don't you just uninstall some apps. The market can keep up with what you've installed in the past so you wont forget what apps you like. Or use TIBU to backup then uninstall apps you don't use.

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

ztas said:


> Thanks, My app storage is running out of space.
> The I have 32gig touchpad, should I be good to increase the size of partition?


Also you can't increase the size of a partition. You can only split a partition into 2 or more partitions. This won't help you when you are running out of space however.

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

ztas said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm running CM Alpha 3.5, looks like my touchpad is running low on storage space. Any help on increasing storage size?
> 
> ...


ANSWERS IN THIS THREAD: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/


----------

